# Dell Laptop Festplatte defekt nach über 1 Jahr



## New-Bee (5. Oktober 2010)

*Dell Laptop Festplatte defekt nach über 1 Jahr*

Hi,

es geht um den Laptop meiner Schwester und zwar:
Die Festplatte ist defekt (macht seeehr seltsame Geräusche) und es geht um die Garantie. Es wurde keinerlei Service Verlängerung von Dell dazugekauft oder sonstiges.
Bei Dell steht: 


> Abhol- und ReparaturserviceDELL05.07.200905.07.2010*0*


Was genau heißt das? Dass sie gar nichts mehr machen?
Müssen die nicht 2 Jahre Garantie geben?
Oder muss die Festplatte auf eigene Kosten gewechselt werden?

Gruß
New-Bee


----------



## Master Shake (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dell Laptop Festplatte defekt nach über 1 Jahr*

Das bedeutet, der Zeitraum fuer den Vor-Ort-Austauschservice ist abgelaufen. Jetzt gilt die normale RMA: Einschicken/Warten/Repariert zurueck bekommen. Ruf bei DELL an und lass dir erklaeren, wie du jetzt vorgehen sollst.


----------



## New-Bee (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dell Laptop Festplatte defekt nach über 1 Jahr*

Ok vielen dank
Das war das was ich hören wollte


----------



## derseppl (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dell Laptop Festplatte defekt nach über 1 Jahr*

Normal geht das bei Dell relativ schnell. Da eigtl. bei (fast) allen Notebooks die Festplatten einfach austauschbar sind schicken die dir eine neue einfach zu. (Habe auch schon mal das Problem nach einem Jahr gehabt) Der hat mich sogar aussuchen lassen welche Marke ich haben will 
Schau bloß, dass du die beiden CD's zur Hand hast (eine blaue und eine braune i.d.R.), weil bei mir wollte er eine Überprüfungsnummer von deren eigenem Tool haben. Ich musste da erstmal 10 Minuten suchen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dell Laptop Festplatte defekt nach über 1 Jahr*

Ich würd halt vorher unbedingt fragen, ob man nur die HDD einreichen kann. Und falls man auf das Notebook angewiesen ist, kannst Du ja schonmal ne neue HDD + ein externes Gehäuse kaufen und dann - wenn Dell die Reklamation akzeoptiert und eine neue zusendet, die von Dell zugesandte in das externe Gehäuse einbauen und als externe HDD benutzen.


2 Jahre "Gewährleistung" hast Du halt natürlich so oder so - diese "Garantie" ist halt nur ein besserer Service zB eben, dass es abgeholt wird oder je nach Fall sogar ein Techniker vorbeikommt.


----------

